# Cigar Consumer Rights Organization Formed



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

EDIT: After emailing David Savona, Senior Editor at Cigar Aficiando, I've come to realize that I should not have cut and pasted the artical pertaining to the CRA that is currently being formed. However, I am allowed to post a link to the story, which can be found here Cigar Consumer Rights Organization Formed.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for the info


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Bout time.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks for the heads up Pete


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

My pleasure. Right now in NY, they are running tv and radio spots telling people to talk to thier landlord, property management company, condo board, etc... to make these places smoke free. They use some poor boo-hoo story about a mother complaining to her friend that her kid's athsma is acting up because smokers just moved into her building. Her friend tells her that it's legal for management companies to ban smoking in rental or multi-family dwellings and she should talk to her landlord about it.

These freaking people piss me off! These same people are the ones that turn a blind eye to the creep selling drugs on the corner, say that drug laws are too harsh, but God help you if you want to smoke in your own place. 

The City of Balitomore just passed a law that bans the display of tobacco products from view in convience stores so that people "don't even THINK about smoking" (a comment made by their Mayor). Government officals are now starting to regulate what is and isn't okay to THINK?!?!?! That's about as communist as it gets....


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Can't wait to sign up for their mailing list!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

The EVP said:


> My pleasure. Right now in NY, they are running tv and radio spots telling people to talk to thier landlord, property management company, condo board, etc... to make these places smoke free. They use some poor boo-hoo story about a mother complaining to her friend that her kid's athsma is acting up because smokers just moved into her building. Her friend tells her that it's legal for management companies to ban smoking in rental or multi-family dwellings and she should talk to her landlord about it.
> 
> These freaking people piss me off! These same people are the ones that turn a blind eye to the creep selling drugs on the corner, say that drug laws are too harsh, but God help you if you want to smoke in your own place.
> 
> The City of Balitomore just passed a law that bans the display of tobacco products from view in convience stores so that people "don't even THINK about smoking" (a comment made by their Mayor). Government officals are now starting to regulate what is and isn't okay to THINK?!?!?! That's about as communist as it gets....


wreaks of 1984 now doesn't it...Orwell was right


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

The EVP said:


> The City of Balitomore just passed a law that bans the display of tobacco products from view in convience stores so that people "don't even THINK about smoking" (a comment made by their Mayor). Government officals are now starting to regulate what is and isn't okay to THINK?!?!?! That's about as communist as it gets....


My God, that's appalling. I dont even know where to start.

Thanks for notifying us about CRA. I am excited to see what they will accomplish!


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

I'll be signing up as soon as they go live


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

The EVP said:


> EDIT: After emailing David Savona, Senior Editor at Cigar Aficiando, I've come to realize that I should not have cut and pasted the artical pertaining to the CRA that is currently being formed. However, I am allowed to post a link to the story, which can be found here Cigar Consumer Rights Organization Formed.


So Cigar Aficiando didn't like you lifting the article off their website, eh? Good for them watching out for their own! Just because it's on the internet, doesn't mean it's free for the taking. Anyway, back on topic:

It will be interesting to see what CRA comes up with. Cigar smokers are such a small percentage of the population that the public majority doesn't give a crap about the issue. Because of that, these crazy laws and "association" rules get passed way too easily. Then it will be a big costly battle to get them overturned. As cigar smokers we really do need one unified organization to voice our concerns in a non-zealous, yet persuasive fashion.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> So Cigar Aficiando didn't like you lifting the article off their website, eh? Good for them watching out for their own! Just because it's on the internet, doesn't mean it's free for the taking. Anyway, back on topic:
> 
> It will be interesting to see what CRA comes up with. Cigar smokers are such a small percentage of the population that the public majority doesn't give a crap about the issue. Because of that, these crazy laws and "association" rules get passed way too easily. Then it will be a big costly battle to get them overturned. As cigar smokers we really do need one unified organization to voice our concerns in a non-zealous, yet persuasive fashion.


Oh, I agree. I had no problem whatsoever about changing the post. When I look back, I should have asked them first. But nonetheless, I'm glad that everything got worked out.

I'm hoping the organization will be united in this fight because we get lumped in with cigarette and "Big Tobacco", which are far more worse for your health. I can understand being concerned for one's own health, but seriously...how much smoke is going to pass through an electrical outlet??? You get more pollution sitting in traffic.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

The EVP said:


> Oh, I agree. I had no problem whatsoever about changing the post. When I look back, I should have asked them first. But nonetheless, I'm glad that everything got worked out.
> 
> I'm hoping the organization will be united in this fight because we get lumped in with cigarette and "Big Tobacco", which are far more worse for your health. I can understand being concerned for one's own health, but seriously...how much smoke is going to pass through an electrical outlet??? You get more pollution sitting in traffic.


Yeah Pete, I didn't mean to call you out or anything. I just found it ironic due to some recent issues we've had of late. Troy and I have had a handful of instances of B&M's and (ahem) "larger organizations" lifting our images off of CigarLive for their own promotional use. Then they just play stupid or get beligerant when you call their hand on it. Really ticks me off. (I'm not talking about just an individual CL member using one of our pics as an avatar or in a post for a funny comment. I'm talking about businesses downloading them for their own flyers or advertisements. Grrr. Use common sense people!) Okay, my rant is over ... for now.

I don't think they are too concerned about the smoke passing through the electrical outlets (but maybe they are in this crazy society). I think they are targeting the chance meetings in the common areas (hallways, corridors, etc.). God forbid little Suzie gets a second-hand whif of your stinky, nasty, cancer causing cigar smoke. They will find some pin-headed study with some over the top statistics about the ill effects of incidental second-hand smoke. I wholeheartedly agree with you that our worst enemy is the cigarette smoker. For the most part (and I know this is a rash generalization), cigarette smokers are very obnoxious with their habit. They blow smoke in people's faces and drop their butts wherever they're standing. And those nasty little cigarette filters don't disappear. If (and I mean IF) a cigar butt is dropped on the lawn, who cares? It's organic anyway. It's nothing but a leaf, which are all over the yard in the first place. Run the lawnmower over it once and "BAM" instant fertilizer.

Anyway, to the layman, cigar smokers, cigarette smokers & pipe smokers are all the same - SMOKERS. And until the general population can see that there's a difference between us, it's going to be an uphill battle.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Well put Rhonda.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> Yeah Pete, I didn't mean to call you out or anything. I just found it ironic due to some recent issues we've had of late. Troy and I have had a handful of instances of B&M's and (ahem) "larger organizations" lifting our images off of CigarLive for their own promotional use. Then they just play stupid or get beligerant when you call their hand on it. Really ticks me off. (I'm not talking about just an individual CL member using one of our pics as an avatar or in a post for a funny comment. I'm talking about businesses downloading them for their own flyers or advertisements. Grrr. Use common sense people!) Okay, my rant is over ... for now.


No worries....never took it offensively.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Just thought everyone that would like to know, the CRA website is live.


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

On second-hand smoke and the risks, I put together the facts found on the following thread:

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7238

This information should be made more public.

There is so much junk science out there used to promote someone's agenda. If you only knew all the fallacies in the Global Warming propaganda and Al Gore's film, you would wonder how anyone can actually spout this stuff out. It shows the gullibility of people to believe a good show.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info!


----------

